# VOIP > Resources >  Asterisk Plugin για το Outlook

## amar

Ψάχνοντας για διάφορα καλούδια του Asterisk στο Internet ανακάλυψα αυτό το ωραίο και χρήσιμο εργαλειάκι. Τι πιο χρήσιμο και γρήγορο για όσους έχουν οργανωμένα τα τηλέφωνα τους στο Outlook να μπορούν να παίρνουν το τηλέφωνο που θέλουν μ’ ένα click στην Επαφή!

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε,

Asterisk dialer plugin για το Outlook

Πως το εγκαθιστούμε
---------------------

1. Τρέχουμε το setup.exe που μας εγκαθιστά το Outlook plugin

2. Αντιγράφουμε το OriginateModified.php στο /var/www του Asterisk server

3. Αν έχουμε διαφοτετικό userid, password ή context από τα defaults του Trixbox πρέπει να κάνουμε edit το .php αρχείο μας

4. Από τα Εργαλεία/Επιλογές/Asterisk Dialer δίνουμε εσωτερικό τηλέφωνο, caller-id που θα φαίνεται στο τηλέφωνο μας, και URL του PHP
(παράδειγμα: http://10.xx.xxx.xxx/Originate_Modified.php)

Συννημένα θα βρείτε τα δύο αρχεία που χρειάζονται για την εγκατάσταση

Πώς το χρησιμοποιούμε
----------------------

Στο Outlook έχει ανοίξει μια καινούργια γραμμή εργαλείων,

- Διαλέγουμε την Επαφή που θέλουμε. Το ή τα τηλέφωνα της επαφής εμφανίζονται στο παραθυράκι του dialer

- Πατάμε το κουμπάκι "Dial",
Το τηλέφωνό μας χτυπάει και μας δείχνει το caller-id που έχουμε δηλώσει,

- Σηκώνουμε το ακουστικό και

...είμαστε έτοιμοι για το πρώτο μας τηλεφώνημα από το Outlook!

Εννοείται ότι είναι συμβατό με οποιοδήποτε asterisk bunddle (Trixbox, Elastix, κλπ.) 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες,
http://www.voip.com.sg/asterisk/voip...ok_dialer.html

Have Fun!

amar

----------


## kinglyr

ευχαριστούμε αμαρ...

----------

